# Kulmbach - Mitfahrer bzw. -fahrerinnen für MTB-Touren gesucht



## Rainbowraider (28. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich, männlich, suche in Kulmbach bzw. näherer Umgebung noch andere Biker und Bikerinnen, die Lust auf gemeinsame Mountainbike-Touren haben. Meine Tourlängen betragen je nach vorhandener Zeit ca. 20 bis 45 km, wobei ich entsprechend 250 bis 600 Höhenmeter bewältige. Meine Kondition bzw. Fahrtechnik bezeichne ich als durchschnittlich, zeitlich bin ich flexibel. Und ich fahre immer just for fun, also ohne extremen sportlichen Ehrgeiz. Meldet euch doch einfach mal!

Bis dann

Rainbowraider
[email protected]


----------



## la_sportive (29. August 2012)

Hallo, 

ich wohne in Bayreuth, aber vielleicht kann man ja  trotzdem mal was unternehmen? Hab mir erst vor kurzem ein MTB gekauft  und bin dankbar für Tourenvorschläge  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainbowraider (30. Mai 2014)

Manche Dinge brauchen halt ihre Zeit. Und dies kann durchaus zwei Jahre dauern.
Mittlerweile hat sich auf meine Anfrage vom August 2012 endlich über dieses Forum eine kleine aber feine MTB-Gruppe gefunden. Wir sind i.d.R. fünf Leute im Alter von 23 bis 53 Jahren, welche aus Kulmbach bzw. Untersteinach stammen. Wir machen ca. alle 14 Tage hier eine Tour, wobei Spaß und Gemeinsamkeit im Vordergrund stehen. Sprich wir fahren Touren von ca. 30 bis 40 km Länge, machen dabei durchaus bis über 700 Höhenmeter, aber alles ohne jeglichen Stress. Oder anders: Gemeinsam fahren, gemeinsam ankommen.

Gerne sind Neuinteressenten bei uns herzlich willkommen . Wer aus dem Raum KU kommt, eine lockere, leichte und bunt gemischte MTB-Truppe sucht und nicht mehr alleine fahren möchte, sollte sich melden.

P.S. Wer kurzfristig Interesse hat, uns kennen zu lernen, hat morgen, Samstag, 31.05.14 dazu Gelegenheit. Wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Ludwigschorgast. Dann gibt es eine zwar nur rund 20 km lange MTB-Tour zwischen Wirsberg, Ziegenburg, Herrnschrot, Cottenau und zurück nach Wirsberg. Aber diese enthält Trails vom Feinsten. Und etliche Höhenmeter müssen zuvor abgekurbelt werden.

Bis dann

Rainbowraider


----------



## kudo (1. Juni 2014)

Rainbowraider schrieb:


> Manche Dinge brauchen halt ihre Zeit. Und dies kann durchaus zwei Jahre dauern.
> Mittlerweile hat sich auf meine Anfrage vom August 2012 endlich über dieses Forum eine kleine aber feine MTB-Gruppe gefunden. Wir sind i.d.R. fünf Leute im Alter von 23 bis 53 Jahren, welche aus Kulmbach bzw. Untersteinach stammen. Wir machen ca. alle 14 Tage hier eine Tour, wobei Spaß und Gemeinsamkeit im Vordergrund stehen. Sprich wir fahren Touren von ca. 30 bis 40 km Länge, machen dabei durchaus bis über 700 Höhenmeter, aber alles ohne jeglichen Stress. Oder anders: Gemeinsam fahren, gemeinsam ankommen.
> 
> Gerne sind Neuinteressenten bei uns herzlich willkommen . Wer aus dem Raum KU kommt, eine lockere, leichte und bunt gemischte MTB-Truppe sucht und nicht mehr alleine fahren möchte, sollte sich melden.
> ...


Hallo Rainbowraider, schade zu spät gelesen. Gib mal wieder Bescheid wenn ihr eine Tour macht. Such schon lange anschluß an eine Gruppe ohne Stress. Gruß UDO


----------



## Rainbowraider (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo kudo,

vielen Dank für dein Interesse. Wenn du eine Gruppe suchst, die ohne jeglichen Stess unterwegs ist, bist du genau bei uns richtig. Ein bißchen Kondition und Durchhaltevermögen, dazu bereit, sich in eine äußerst lockere und unkomplizierte Gruppe einzubringen, schon bist du dabei .

Unsere nächste Tour findet, halbwegs trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt, am Samstag, 14.06.2014 statt. Treff ist um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der "Kieswäsch" (Mainleus/Oberauhof). Von dort aus wollen wir über den Görauer Anger hinunter ins Bärental biken. Und von diesem geht es wieder hinauf gehn Zultenberg, um über kleine Wege Richtung KU respektive Mainleus zu fahren. Was evtl. Kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter auf diese Tour anbetrifft, keine Ahnung. Den Zeitbedarf schätze ich auf rund vier Stunden.  

Um über tatsächliche Aktivitäten unserer Gruppe informiert zu sein, bitte ich dich, über meine addie rainbowraider [ät] gmx.de mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen. Wir tauschen uns grundsätzlich - gerade aus Zeitgründen - nur kurz und prägnant ausschließlich über e-mail aus.

Bis dann

Rainbowraider


----------



## Rainbowraider (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo MTBler rund um Kulmbach,

auch wenn es zur neuen Saison noch ein paar Wochen hin sind (aber wie schnell wird die Zeit vergehen), möchte ich heute schon den ursprünglichen Beitrag mal wieder nach oben schieben.

In 2014 hat sich eine kleine, aber feine Truppe herauskristallisiert. Meistens waren es zwischen 3 bis 6 Biker, die etliche Touren hier rund um Kulmbach unternommen haben. Schwerpunktmäßig sind wir Strecken von 30 bis 50 km Länge gefahren, haben mal mehr, mal weniger Höhenmeter gemacht. Und immer nach unserem Motto: Stressfrei, keine extremen sportlichen Herausforderungen, dafür Erlebnis und ganz viel Spaß in einer lockeren, unkomplizierten Gruppe. Dies ist uns bei jeder Ausfahrt immer gelungen.

Wenn jemand sich uns in 2015 anschließen möchte, lockeres Mountainbiken anstelle sportlicher Höchstleistungen bevorzugt, ist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Alter, Geschlecht und gefahrenes Bike spielen keine Rolle, Hauptsache teamfähig.

Bei Interesse bitte Kontaktaufnahme nur und direkt über meine Mail rainbowraider [ät] gmx.de

Bis dann

Rainbowraider


----------



## ptk162 (28. Juni 2017)

Servus.
Seit ihr und eure Gruppe noch aktiv im lkr kulmbach? 
Grüße aus dem Frankenwald


----------

